# Changing out front tires of Ford 420



## Donald A. (Feb 24, 2018)

My used Ford 420 front tires are about to pull a Firestone blow out. The outer treads are peeling off and the threads are showing. The tires have 3 ribs and are labelled as 7.50 x 18. Are there any type of new tires that can be mounted on my rims that would keep the front of my tractor from sinking down in the East Texas soil? My Ford 420 has a FEL so it is a little heavy up front. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2018)

Donald, that was spotta have 7.5 x 16. you might take a measuring tape and do a quick check just to be sure


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2018)

https://www.agrisupply.com/front-tractor-tire/p/16568/
check out that link. they have at least 1 without the 3 rib design


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2018)

OOOps. My bad. The verbal description says its 3 rib even though it doesn't seem to have them in the pic. Do you have a place that usually mounts your tires? I did and that's where I went to buy both tires and tubes. They mounted them also.


----------



## Donald A. (Feb 24, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> OOOps. My bad. The verbal description says its 3 rib even though it doesn't seem to have them in the pic. Do you have a place that usually mounts your tires? I did and that's where I went to buy both tires and tubes. They mounted them also.


Here is one of the tires. The other pick shows the size of the tire. 7.50 x 18 SL. 8 ply


----------



## Donald A. (Feb 24, 2018)

It is an industrial tire for an industrial tractor


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2018)

That tractor is full of surprises......the NH web site and tractor data both say 16 inch wheels! No option shown for 18's in either web sites. I'd still shop your normal tire supplier/mounter paying attention to load rating considering the fel. While you're at it look for rust at the valve stem hole to see if that's gonna be an issue soon.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Repair the missing stud while you are at it, a loader will walk a wheel missing a stud right off the hub. Usually ruins wheel, and the operator gets a few days in the hospital, if they survive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2018)

Any luck finding a tire? I looked every place I could think of and came up dry on 18" Also checked tractor data and NH websites for models where 18" was an option.....couldn't find any industrial models in a reasonable time with 18"


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Anybody in the past could of put a pair of 18" wheels off of anything with the same bolt pattern.... Your tires are retreads so don't count on the tread pattern to tell u anything. There are plenty 18" pickup tires for sale on Kiljii , buy a pair of 245's that are heavy in load rating and use 'em.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/ti...trDF9Vf5UlI3RO-RipZ4WY9ANEIlN5EBoCr6YQAvD_BwE


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Industrial Models used 18" wheels for state and local government contracts....the link I provided will get you what you need
https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/ti...trDF9Vf5UlI3RO-RipZ4WY9ANEIlN5EBoCr6YQAvD_BwE


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

this link is for industrial floaters SL18's
https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/ti...L4-LsVh0ZOHgFWdkEi42ohqmqW2dP1wBoCavIQAvD_BwE


----------



## Donald A. (Feb 24, 2018)

willys55 said:


> this link is for industrial floaters SL18's
> https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/ti...L4-LsVh0ZOHgFWdkEi42ohqmqW2dP1wBoCavIQAvD_BwE


What do you mean by, "floaters"?


----------



## Donald A. (Feb 24, 2018)

As "deerhide" has suggested, is it possible to obtain a 18" truck wheel with matching hole pattern and have 245 or 255 heavy weight rated tires mounted on it and use them for front wheels? They would be wider to help prevent the tractors front end from sinking too much in the East Texas moist soil. But would it work for tractor applications? This is my 1st tractor so I am relying a lot of wisdom from yall.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Donald A. said:


> What do you mean by, "floaters"?


in your post you asked about tires that would work better in the soft dirt/mud......wider stance tires are often the best choice for this....and I'm a retired Heavy wrecker operator....we called wider tires "Floaters" as just about every other trucker does as well....LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2018)

Just gotta make sure rear side of wheel and tire will clear the axle housing.


----------



## Donald A. (Feb 24, 2018)

Update on my front tire (s).

I expected to have a blowout any moment. I heard a loud bang like a gun shot. Didn't see anything. Then the right front wheel turned sideways, went horizontal, and the tractor eased down with the front axle resting perfectly on the broken wheel. Could not have gad that gappen any safer. Evidently, for sone reason, the wheel fractured half way around and the other half just folded under. The lug nuts still on and tight. Axle, steering, and hub are completely intact. I guess the rims just fatigued over time. I am sure the other front wheel may do the same. So I need to find 2 wheels and 2 tires, 7.50 x 18. Should I go with tubes or tubeless?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2018)

If you go with an ag type tire, most have tubes. Truck tires you may have a choice. You're not going to load the front tires since you have a front end loader, so it makes little difference. Still you got a piece of work ahead of you making sure your new 18" wheels and tires fit without hitting the axles. All the data I saw showed 16" tires on the front of that and any related tractor. Unless there was a variant using 18's, you might consider going back to the 16" as you'd have a lot more choices on both wheels and tires. Probably a better chance of fitting the axle and less expensive as well. Good luck Donald.


----------



## Donald A. (Feb 24, 2018)

Allright, after careful concideration and reading everyone's input I need a little more help. I have decided to get two 8" x 16" 6 lug 4.625" pilot hole front rims and two 10" x 16" F2, F3, or FM 8 ply tires.

Where is the best and cheapest place to get them?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2018)

This is a good place to start.....https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/
I would get through to a knowledgeable parts guy rather than an order taker to make sure what you're planning will clear the upright portion of your front axle housings. Do you have a shop that you have trusted with your truck or auto for a long period of time? They are who I bought my front wheels and tires through and also bought new rear tires through them. I got my rear rims from the place I mentioned above. I think the move back to 16's makes good sense.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2018)

Congrats on your 420 being selected as a nominee for tractor of the month!


----------



## Donald A. (Feb 24, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> Congrats on your 420 being selected as a nominee for tractor of the month!


?????????
My beat up Ford 420?

Cool......


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2018)

check out this link: https://www.tractorforum.com/thread...-the-month-poll-starts-now.35757/#post-252432


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2018)

Don, how goes the battle of the 420 wheels and tires? Al


----------



## Donald A. (Feb 24, 2018)

Update on my tires for my Ford 420.

I bought brand new rims 8 x 16 6 holes, 4.625 pilot hole.

I got new tires from Cook Tires. 11L x 16 12 ply floaters because of my front end loader and my old tires sinking in the soil.

I decided to go back to the 16" tires/wheels even though the one on there were 18". I put them side by side and they are the same heighth.

Here is a picture of one of them.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

Looking Beefy there Donald A, most likely the last set you'll put on it!


----------



## Donald A. (Feb 24, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> Looking Beefy there Donald A, most likely the last set you'll put on it!


Check out my new thread.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

Wow, those hubs are not cheap. Perhaps used is the way to go on those?


----------

